# These survivalists will die in SHTF



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

These preppers will die.

The oddest “characters” I have ever seen showed up at the gun range. Some how they were able to sneak out of mama’s basement (that is where they must play video games) and go to the gun range. My grandson and I were testing some new loads for accuracy across seven weapon platforms and testing out an AR platform that I just installed optics on for my neighbor.

As I was evaluating our last shot string when I heard my grandson say: “Look at this fu**ing herd of sh**” and just prior to me reprimanding him for use of foul language (never across my lips…….yeah, right) I saw what he was talking about. How can I chastise someone for using the correct language to describe this debacle.

Four “survival dudes” all in relatively brand new BDU’s, gators and LBV’s (laden with empty magazines) waddling toward the 50 yard range. These young men appeared to be in their early to mid twenties were all pudgy and obviously out of shape because they stopped to rest about halfway DOWN the hill. These boys were dressed identically from head to freshly shod toe. According to my grandson he heard a “low evil laugh” emanating from me when I saw this sight. My story is that it was disgust rather than evil. These guys could “dumb down” Doomsday Castle…..they were that bad.

Each of these survival dudes had an AR platform with more do-dads, gizmos and thing-a-ma-jigs attached to the rails. Why anyone would take a perfectly good 7 pound rifle and make it as heavy as a Barret .50BMG was the question that crossed my mind. They set up on the two benches east of us. Each boy had two 20 round boxes of the cheapest ammo you can buy. They were amazed that the had to wait until a cease fire was called before they could put up their targets. The kids had to wait….how sad. In hind sight we should have let them go downrange during live fire.

My grandson and I had just finished up the last 4 strings of the testing, and then settled into plinking type shooting. The work was done, data collected and now we could play. Instead my grandson was watching the survival dudes and I think I heard a “low evil laugh” coming from him. So we just observed. These boys were obviously from the “spray and pray” style of marksmanship.

These guys had never had proper training otherwise they could not shoot so poorly. Here were some of the things we overheard:

My new trigger job was F’d up by the gunsmith.
You can't get accuracy shooting one bullet at a time.
Too much crosswind (mind you this is a 50 yard target).
You need to free float your barrel.
The barrel must be warped.
This new handgrip must be whacked.
You need to seat each round with the plunger.
The batteries must be low in my scope.
You might need a new op-rod.
The stock is too long.
The stock is too short.

These guys blamed everything about the gun, ammo, wind and probably the earths rotation or the phase of the moon but they never checked for the “nut” behind the trigger. I was ready to go and my grandson requested one more round. He asked to use the gun I added the optics to for this round. During the cease fire he drew these kooks into a conversation and he got them to tell him how good they were and how great their equipment was. My grandson will be a great poker player when he starts because he just sucked these boys in for the kill. DJ asked if he could borrow my gun and if I would show him how it works. The “boys” were giving him all kinds of advice and DJ pretended to listen. DJ placed 5 rounds into ¾“ group centered just a tad high ½” and to the left ¼”. Then he said “grandpa, your trigger is really creepy and there is too much wind out here to shoot a decent group. Can we go home now?” .

I am proud of my 12 year old grandson. A BS’er you bet, but he is on my side. I wish we could have stuck around to see our elite warriors try and get back up the hill but all good things must come to an end. When they were finished they probably went on Maneuvers at McDonalds and then back to the basement to play call of duty.

Tugs


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

People like this worry me. Stupidity is unpredictable in stressful situations.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

Salekdarling said:


>


You got a picture. dadgummit.

Tugs


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Tuboats, what you just describe here is a common sight in every gun range, Rambo wantobees is what I called them,the last time one shot the roof of the outdoor range trying to clear his weapon and had the ignorance to laugh about it, till he was escorted out under the applause of everybody there ,so yes weapons in the hands of this individuals is going to be a problem once shtf events take place. Oh well everyday life around the prairie.


----------



## monkeywarrior (Aug 21, 2013)

tugboats said:


> These preppers will die.
> 
> The oddest "characters" I have ever seen showed up at the gun range. Some how they were able to sneak out of mama's basement (that is where they must play video games) and go to the gun range. My grandson and I were testing some new loads for accuracy across seven weapon platforms and testing out an AR platform that I just installed optics on for my neighbor.
> 
> ...


This is what happens when spoiled kids play too much Call Of Duty.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Its always easier to laugh at ignorance rather than to try and remedy it.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

FatTire said:


> Its always easier to laugh at ignorance rather than to try and remedy it.


Do you really want that kind of stupid to be around once sh*t HAS hit the fan?!


----------



## dutch9mm (Jul 29, 2013)

FatTire said:


> Its always easier to laugh at ignorance rather than to try and remedy it.


^^he was one of them!!!!!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Do you really want that kind of stupid to be around once sh*t HAS hit the fan?!


Of course not, which I why I advocate educating such people.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

dutch9mm said:


> ^^he was one of them!!!!!


Well, I will say I wish I had their described hardware, though im not a fan hanging a bunch of crap off an AR. Serious where do mall ninjas get the money for all that?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I love people like that.
They bought my gear for me.
*kick_loot* laugh.
I'm one of the BAD guys, remember?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

The trouble with Clowns like these is that you would have a bitch of a time trying to teach them anything , because they know it all already.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Do you really want that kind of stupid to be around once sh*t HAS hit the fan?!


At least they won't be able to hit the broad side of a barn!


----------



## dutch9mm (Jul 29, 2013)

Magus said:


> I love people like that.
> They bought my gear for me.
> *kick_loot* laugh.
> I'm one of the BAD guys, remember?


Ha man I really wanna hang out with you


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well that is why I say after every engagement is a chance to upgrade your gear. Just cause you have a 2K rifle and gadgets doesn't mean you know how to use it. If a gun guy guy wanted to make a lot of dough he would figure out how to set up a rifle that is controlled by a video game controller since they seem to be death dealers on Call of Duty but a bit slow with the real hardware. Wanna buy an AR?? Never fired and only dropped once!!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Somebody say WICKED CLOWNS?



Looks like rain

Sittin down in my crackhouse, earnin my pay
It's the Southwest Jugglette claimin' Del Ray
Violent J
I'm known by the gang squad and police alike
I'm known to get wrong off the get right
Hangin' out the truck I blow the moss burg off
Who da head of yo set?
I'll blow yo boss shirt off
I'll be the top dawg killa
Who da bomb don?
You're soft like a Bon-Bon in you're Sean John
I'm ridin' durrtay up and down a Ford Escort
I'm in a re-mastered gold super-sport
And it's about to rain
I see the weather bad
I hit the top on up like I
Better had
I cut back to the cut to get a cut of my cut
'Cause even in a hurricane a crack-head'll show up
I be da gang tag K-er
Gay-*** slayer, bag-weighter
With a sweet street-sweep AK
I don't care

(chorus)x2
I like the darkness
It's bout to helly flow
Tornado sirens
Let it rain wicked shit

It's borin' man
I'm smokin a blunt
It's pourin' rain
The hood's soakin it up
But it's gettin' kinda windy and the walls are shakin
****in' roof's comin' off i'm in a lazy-boy bakin'
I see the crack-heads try to reach the porch
But the wind sweep 'em off before they get to the door
They only 90 pounds
Grab somethin' held down cause you're lookin' funny flyin' around
***!

Blunt wrap on my lap
Ash all over me
Playin' Nintendo
Mega Man IV from '93
Shudders are shakin and the lightnin' is frightenin'
****in' windows are breakin'
Man, i'm thinkin' it might be a tornado
Go to the door open it up...
YUP
All the same back to my game
It's all right
As long as that motha ****a stay outside
I'm tight

(chorus) x2

HOLY ****IN' SHIT! WHAT THE **** IS HAPPELATIN'?!
The whole house spinnin' and shakin'
Damn near breakin' in half
I take it and laugh cause what the **** can i do?
I put the rocks in my socks so i don't loose them too
I'm ****in hangin' on
I lost all but drawers
Somehow my game's still good, chillen on pause
We airborne and in the windows flayin' past by are crack-heads
Wavin' at me STILL tryin' to buy
Mail boxes, a pizza man, some garbage cans, then i seen a naked, ass-bitch Like
DAMN
There was all kinda crazy shit caught in the storm
But before long, all the shit was gone...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

dutch9mm said:


> Ha man I really wanna hang out with you


Bring you some 12 pack of rolling rock or Sam Addams, we'll talk sh1t about cutting heads and blow1ng sh1t up all day.I'm too old to get no use but hell, you might.

Hell man.PM and ask me shit.I'll tell you stuff that would get us both banned!
And I love the admin staff,oh yes Jebus I do!
BUT, we'd still be banned.nobody here needs to know how to make a silencer for an AK out of a Gatorade bottle and two 9/16ths lock rings or heaven forbid a hillbilly claymore mine!

Hi NSA, don't care.eat me.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't think we'll have to worry about gizmo's like that after shtf because one of two things will happen. They will go out to play Rambo and be killed in the first hour, or they won't go out at all and starve in their basement, either way natural selection at work.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

The godz of the new world will lay low and sit on their ammo.
I have a sword and know how to use it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Really yo.Who don't got some MAN STEEL and knows what its for?
I have two, the Belly opener and the harvester,both carved full of "soul stealing, blood taking" runes I assure you.
Unlike your regular "survivalist" I take more than my kill's "stuff".
I plant heads on stakes.might even have some liver........
Get the idea? screwing with me and mine is WORSE than death!
We can and will eat you and use your remains in a "no trespassing sign!

The hills have eyes.........MINE!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes,I know..WTF.
I'm a nice person, no really!
Until you piss me off,I beat you to death with my war club cripple stick, then pickle you.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Just Joking.......RIGHT?
AM I?
I love everybody..
I don't even own a meat grinder.
I like steaks.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Magus said:


> I don't even own a meat grinder..


Are you sure you want to admit that on here?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I did.I also won't admit to half a dozen AK-47s either.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

tugboats,
I have one question.
Where is their father & gran father or mother for that matter.
I learned to shoot,ride & herd cattle in grade school.
I was cooking for the whole family when i was eight years old.
Had my first summer job & still did farm chores when I got home at 8 years old.
A kid in middle school was complaining about taking out the trash & mowing the lawn.
I told him about cutting wood on the weekend, bring in hay for my father & the neighbor.
Feeding horses,pigs,chickens & cows, which we milked,too(we milked cows).
I had a sister & two brother helping too.
The kid call me a liar to my face, said not one lived like that these days.
It was 1971 or so at the time.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

crabapple said:


> tugboats,
> I have one question.
> Where is their father & gran father or mother for that matter.
> I learned to shoot,ride & herd cattle in grade school.
> ...


crabapple,

I have no clue about these kids families or their sitution, however, I see erosion of the family unit all the time. I am dismayed at the total lack of responsibility that parents display.

All of my kids and grandkids (age appropriate) know gun safety and how to handle a weapon. One of my older kids dislikes shooting but does not dislike guns. She is my reloading buddy. We have been reloading together for over twenty years now. She has been trained about guns but disliked shooting them so I never pushed the idea any further. The skills she picked up keeping records, altering recipes and the statistical analysis of the results lead her to an Engineering field.

I, too, had a work filled childhood. Working fence, mucking stalls, baling, pitching, slopping etc. Even with that my father had the time to take me fishing for a few hours a couple of times a month or plinking out back of the barn often. He taught me that if I wanted to play I had to work first to pay for the pleasures. My kids had chores as well. Not farming or ranching chores but chores they were required to do.

A lot of kids today do not know what daily chores are. Everything in their lives is in two dimensions and everything is handed to them without working. The kid next door "expected" a new car for high school graduation. No work, no cutting the lawn, I never saw him take out the trash but still "deserved" a new car. He is very unhappy that he can not go to the school he wants to but instead must go to a junior college first. The kid sat in his room and played video games (his stepdad relayed this to me) all summer but still thinks he needs a new car for school.

No wonder Social Security will go broke and won't be there for us (I never counted on it anyway). It is these kids that should be paying into it to keep the system afloat.

I know of other kids that have to do chores, work outside the house for cash and do well in school. Those kids have parents that put a great deal of effort into their children. I think we are doomed as a nation until parental resposibility becomes the expected norm and not the occasional occurence.

Rant is now over,

Tugs


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm in my mid forties. My dad is a quiet man. The thing I appreciate about him the most is that he was not lazy and he got up off of it and made me mind. He might have told us to do something the second time if he thought we just didn't understand what he wanted. If he knew you understood, there wasn't much talking the second time he was "encouraging" you to do something.

He told me once he was coming out of Shreveport, LA driving an 18 wheel truck and trailer rig. Had square bale hay so high that it was hitting the redlights if he wasn't careful. He was alone, and was stopped by a Louisiana Trooper. The trooper tried to call someone. Dad said they didn't have a phone back then. He was working for a big farm, and the trooper couldn't get anyone on the phone there, so he let dad go. Dad said he was thirteen years old, eighty miles from home, driving a big truck alone. I couldn't imagine handing that kind of responsibility to a thirty year old kid these days, just asking for trouble. People handled responsibility a lot better back then. Of course, that is what made him the super responsible man that he is now. 

I'm not sure if he even went to the seventh grade. I think he was a little dyslexic and they didn't know what to do with that back then. His family was very very poor, my grand dad just started the first grade when his father died and his mother kept him out of school to plow.

Of course we all worked together well, and we worked together a lot, we work together now. For years we ran 50,000 laying hens producing 30,000 eggs a day as a poultry breeder operation. Plus we now have land, cows, horses, goats, chickens, pigs, donkeys, dogs and cats. All of them have a purpose around here. Dad shut down half the chicken operation so now we only run 25,000 birds. Just got a fresh new flock last week, keep them for a year. 

So really, the handling of responsibility seems to be what helps people to excel. I know he did not have education. But, he is good and does what he says. He is not a "good buddy' friendly kinda fellow. He does not associate with anyone outside of family. He got it all on his own. So, "you didn't build that" does not apply to him.


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

I still like the comment:
"...Thanks for buying me stuff..."


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

FatTire said:


> Its always easier to laugh at ignorance rather than to try and remedy it.





FatTire said:


> Of course not, which I why I advocate educating such people.


There are plenty of people in this world that can not be educated. You just can't fix stupid. I've spent my life teaching others but I've met my match on more than one occasion.
Just a few weeks ago a friend was visiting and asked me if I'd teach him how to grow vegetables and a bit of propagation. I told him I'd think about it.

We went for a walk around the farm, chatting as we went. We got onto the subject of growing vegies over the winter months, we happened to arrive at the vege garden gate right at that time. He told me that he'd read somewhere that you couldn't grow vegies in winter. Now we are in the last week of winter at the time of this conversation and standing at the garden gate you can see, carrots, beets, parsnips, bunching onions, brown onions, garlic, cabbages. broccoli, cauliflower, snap peas, snow peas, fava beans, english peas and heaps of herbs. All in various stages of maturity including ready to pick. 
So I point out what we are picking and how I time my plantings in autumn to give us a year long harvest.

He nods and then asks me what I do to protect the soil and stop weeds growing over winter in my garden as you can't grow anything in winter. I told I'm too busy to teach him at the moment.

I love to teach but only people who love to learn.



Tirediron said:


> The trouble with Clowns like these is that you would have a bitch of a time trying to teach them anything , because they know it all already.


We had a couple on the farm a few months ago that "Wanted to lean all they could while here" They didn't shut up long enough for me to finish a sentence. They already 'knew' everything and all my methods were wrong. Easiest way to get my hackles up is to tell me "That's not the way to do that." Grrrr, idiots.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Ill concede the point about some people being unteachable. It really is hard for me to grasp and accept, as I consider myself to be a life long learner, so the thought process of such people is pretty foreign to me.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

these monkeys are probably teachable, just not about firearms


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

It's a poor craftsman that blames his tools. I can put a .44 mag round close to center (enough to lay someone out) at 100+ yards. Won't here me complaining about the grips or barrel.

I see these guys a lot at my range. It's a fad, and like all fads it will pass.


----------



## GlockASP (Jan 30, 2013)

*Rotflmao*

I have to say that was one of the best laughs I have had in a long time. :beercheer:

It does show a bad side of our society though. I guess this is what happens when every kid wins, and there is no competition or responsibility.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Those poor deluded saps. Oh well, they would probably get angry if you tried to teach them in any but the most obsequious manner. On a lighter note, they sure were funny. My room mate (prior army drill sgt.) laughed at the article, and guffawed at the photo so loudly I could hear it all the way down the hall!


----------



## DCcam87 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm happy and pissed to have people like that around. I'm pissed because they give everybody else a bad name and it gives the anti-gun nuts ammunition to try and strip away or second amendment rights. On the other hand I am happy, because when a SHTF situation does happen they will be easy targets and you know they will have good food preps. Nothing like a twinkie and a hoho during an apocalypse.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

These are the types of people that don't realize how good they could be if they saught a good teacher. I'm am quite new to the AR platform. I'm not new to guns (pretty good with an 870; been shooting skeet and dove out back of my dads place since I was old enough to control the recoil. And been trained to use pistols since I was 18.) But I went out and bought the dreaded black rifle before it was too late. I just like the versatility of it. 

So, the other day I was finally able to get to the range. First thing I did was ask the range officer to take a look at the rifle. I had cleaned it and put it all back together and wanted to make absolutely sure it wasn't going to be a danger to myself or others at the range. Several times I asked that range officer about the weapon. I am the type of person that asks questions if I don't know. 

Anyways I had set up the gun with a scope and at some point I wasnt even hitting the plywood. "Where the hell is my shit going?" So this older gentleman was with his teenage son at the table next to me and he said "sir, seems like your having a bit of trouble finding your hits" so I reply "yesir, I seem to be unable to hit the broadside of a barn" he and I both laughed and he was able to spot me and walk me back to the center of the target. Point is, if you allow yourself to be taught, you can become better at anything......and save a boat load of ammo. 

I absolutely love being taught new things. Which is why I am here; to learn. You learn all kinds of stuff if you just ask someone.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

We have them at my range also. My son and I usually end up leaving rather than listen to all the bs.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Another pic


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

zracer7 said:


> Another pic
> 
> View attachment 6534


Unfortunately, this pic was taken in my country.
There was an official reply as to why they were doing this but I forgot what it was.

One incident here a few years back was that the local SWAT were trying to breach a bus door. One of them was using a sledgehammer. First swing bashes a hole in the glass of the door. Second swing, the sledgehammer slips and goes through the hole in the glass and ends up inside the locked bus.
Next tactic, they tie a rope to the door to try to pull it open. A group of them pull on the rope and the ropes snaps and they fall on their asses. What kind of rope did they use? Why were they using just rope in the first place? They could at least have used a chain.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

zracer7 said:


> These are the types of people that don't realize how good they could be if they saught a good teacher. I'm am quite new to the AR platform. I'm not new to guns (pretty good with an 870; been shooting skeet and dove out back of my dads place since I was old enough to control the recoil. And been trained to use pistols since I was 18.) But I went out and bought the dreaded black rifle before it was too late. I just like the versatility of it.
> 
> So, the other day I was finally able to get to the range. First thing I did was ask the range officer to take a look at the rifle. I had cleaned it and put it all back together and wanted to make absolutely sure it wasn't going to be a danger to myself or others at the range. Several times I asked that range officer about the weapon. I am the type of person that asks questions if I don't know.
> 
> ...


You sir would be a pleasure to have as a fellow club member.


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Kodeman said:


> You sir would be a pleasure to have as a fellow club member.


I appreciate the complement. Just wish it was the norm. Many times I have been to the range and had someone do something borderline deadly next to me that could have been avoided had they just asked someone about it. We all know the symptoms: looking around, fidgiting with the gun, looking around again....etc. Last time I was pistol shooting the range officer caught a guy making some big mistakes; Ie. touching his weapon while I'M down range placing my target. Didn't even wait to see if the range officer was going to kick him out. I packed up and left.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

In a world where people are increasingly anti-gun you'd figure that some kids getting out of the basement and into the world of shooting would be considered a good thing. Sure you think they are a bunch of goofs. Then again there are probably other people at the range that think you're a bunch of goofs too. 

Safety at the range is important but if someone breaks the rules you can always give them the proper info and get them shooting safely. At my range as long as people are safe anything and anyone goes. There's enough room at the range for everyone. 

I just concentrate on having a good time myself instead of worrying about every little thing other people are doing.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

They aren't preppers. They probably live for free in their mother's basement and have crappy jobs that don't pay anything.


----------



## cranky1 (Oct 9, 2008)

I wish I was as wonderful as you! i'm sure you feel much better now!


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Salekdarling said:


>


Sorry nothing really to add other than this picture is TOO PERFECT!!! LOL :beercheer:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> I love people like that. They bought my gear for me.


That was my first thought.... before the first magazine is empty, their new Colt or BCM will be in the hands of someone else (preferably me!)



camo2460 said:


> They will go out to play Rambo and be killed in the first hour, or they won't go out at all and starve in their basement, either way natural selection at work.


That's pretty much it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sadly for anyone who gets the honor of "scavving" my empty container, I hand tooled my stuff.NONE of the serial numbers will match, you will see things from complete different weapon types at times[like the MP-5 grip on my AK]but rest assured, the only reason you have it in your mitts is I was out of ammo.

*Oh geez, you just had to roll me over*

Now somebody will get YOUR stuff too,


----------



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Magus said:


> Sadly for anyone who gets the honor of "scavving" my empty container, I hand tooled my stuff.NONE of the serial numbers will match, you will see things from complete different weapon types at times[like the MP-5 grip on my AK]but rest assured, the only reason you have it in your mitts is I was out of ammo.
> 
> *Oh geez, you just had to roll me over*
> 
> Now somebody will get YOUR stuff too,


I was going to say, no way Magus is going out without booby trapping himself.


----------



## fastfoodvw (Nov 19, 2012)

Definitely sound like they will be arming and supplying people if and when the SHTF


----------

